# Y Bridge at Bat Yard



## StanleyAmes (Jan 3, 2008)

As part the SJRPs phase 4 Hi-line construction it was necessary to build a new Y at Bat Yard to allow for trains to interchange between two sections of the railroad. Because of space limitations it was necessary to place the frog of a curved turnout on the bridge itself.

The girders are Garden Metal bridges which were cut so there was no gap between the sections when used under a curve. The bents were done by Mainline Bridges and the end supports are cast from Lone Star viaduct molds. 

We designed the bents to look more like those in use on a Narrow Gauge railroad. There are brass pins at the top and bottom of the bent to keep them in place and allow easy removal later on. We were impressed by the willingness of Damian at MainLine Bridge to work with us to create these bents and I am sure he would be most willing to build simlar bents for other.

Stan Ames
http://www.tttrains.com/largescale/



463 entering the new Y on girder bridge a Bat Yard









Deck of new Y bridge









463 exiting rock tunnel underneith new Y bridge


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Stan, looks great do you have a photo of your overall RR? or a track plan of it you can post. looks really nice.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A great looking bridge Stan, and an unusual solution to space constraints.


----------

